
“json-function” It allows you to use methods such as where, limit on JSON data - aykutkardas
https://github.com/aykutkardas/Json-Function
======
mooreed
Nice examples and readme. But the question I keep asking myself is why add 4k
to a bundle, or spend extra time leaning this package - when it seems like it
is replicating a very common “map filter reduce” pattern.

Overall nice package, I just could not help but wonder that perhaps I am not
your intended audience, given I think the better use of time is to learn the
built-in js “map filter reduce”

To summarize, can you give a motivating example of when and why would would
reach for THIS tool in the readme?

------
almeidaandref
Interesting one, does it work for nested objects/arrays ?

